
I Spend 9 Months Developing an Algorithm That Can Draw - Bokanovsky
https://www.boredpanda.com/i-spend-9-months-developing-a-flexible-algorithm-system-that-creates-drawings/
======
noemit
was really excited about the title, but wow, why did this take you 9 months?

